# General Business Category > General Business Forum >  woolworths accounts

## murdock

If you are a woolworth card holder...be extrmely careful...i want sent documents in the post which my details and another customers details where mixed up...i have notified them and have put my cards on hold until they sort this matter out...

i will also be reducing my limits just in case this happens in the future.

----------


## desA

Scary stuff.   :EEK!:

----------


## Dave A

Is it a new account or have you had it some time already, Murdock?

And if so (long time), had you done any recent changes?

----------


## murdock

yes i closed it because of the shocking service and outragious fees...1 day late with payment cost me over R100 in service fee and interest and late payment fee etc 

yet i keep my account low and transfer money when i get back to the office or the next day...paid my credit card in full and reduced the limit by 10s of thousands...next thing i see it back the limit back up to where it was again without my permmission...what concerned me and the reason i reduced the limit was so if i lost my card and someone managed to spend all the money available i would be the sucker who would have to pay them back for money i never used...but just because i had the facilty would be the one at the end of the day who looses out like always...

so they spent 3 days phoning me trying to get me to reopen it...because i have had an account with them for more than 15 years and have an excellent credit rating with them...and of course i do all my busssiness transaction with their credit card...anyway they sent me a new card and gift vouchers etc which they made an absolute mess of...wrong names etc...eeeessh do i want to do bussiness with a company where i have 10s of thousands of rands credit handling my personal information so recklessly...then tell me they cant help me because the head office is closed on sundays.

ever since absa took over the credit card it has got worse...you cant get past information on the website etc...so i cant download transaction for the month when i hand my vat info to the bookeeper...its a mess...so it is time to shop around for a new credit card...

i have decided not to reopen any of my woolworths accounts.

something else which helped me with my decision to close the account was the fact that absa has talken over the credit card...many years ago when i needed a savings account to get back on my feet again...absa told me to go fly a kite they wer enot interested...so why should i support them and let them make money out of me...now it my turn to tell them to go fly a kite...but trust me i plan on making them work for it first...this could also be the reason i have stayed with standard bank so long...when no one else would help me get going again standard bank were the only ones...prepared to help me...they opened a saving account and i have built my way up again.

----------


## Dave A

Aah - at least it wasn't totally arbitrary. Not good enough clearly, but it's when things happen in a vacuum that I get truly nervous.



> this could also be the reason i have stayed with standard bank so long...when no one else would help me get going again standard bank were the only ones...prepared to help me...they opened a saving account and i have built my way up again.


I've got to agree with you, my experience is pretty similar. In fact Standard Bank really seems an odd lot at times. Very conservative on many issues, and yet really obliging on "access to banking" when other more "liberal" banks aren't interested.

----------


## murdock

and then i have just received a telephone call from a collection agency for the R50 fee thay charged me for the one day late payment...which apparently is outstanding...time to shut all these accounts etc down...

and still being sued by virgin and their collection agencies for a small amout of around 
R200  amount which has been outstanding for a couple of years yet they cant provide me with a full report on all moneys paid to date...nor can they tell me why i was transfered to a prepaid account without settling outstanding amounts :Fence:

----------


## desA

The lunatics are running the asylum.  LOL     :Taz:

----------

